# US immigration for helper?



## thorbear (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi. We currently live in Singapore and will be returning to the US for a year. We will be in the US for a year and then return to Singapore. Ideally we'd like to keep our helper who we currently have in Singapore especially since we'll be returning in a year and our children are very attached to her. She's from the Philippines. Has anyone who is a US citizen been successful in bringing their helper back to the US from Singapore? If so, do you have any recommendations? 

Thank you!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

thorbear said:


> Hi. We currently live in Singapore and will be returning to the US for a year. We will be in the US for a year and then return to Singapore. Ideally we'd like to keep our helper who we currently have in Singapore especially since we'll be returning in a year and our children are very attached to her. She's from the Philippines. Has anyone who is a US citizen been successful in bringing their helper back to the US from Singapore? If so, do you have any recommendations?
> 
> Thank you!


My opinion - seek the US Embassy's consular service advice first.

If she is educated, and has proper financial support, like some of the girls do have, even though they are maids, then you are safer.

I remember the time when I was in the US Embassy, the Consular staff rejected a maid's application in a very loud voice "Well, you claim that your employer is the best person, and you will not abuse the visa. You know what. Once you reach US, you may find many more employers like your current employer, and we are not convinced that your stay in US will be temporary .. " And her American Employers loud protest only made the consul staff turn on their 'dont mess with me' attitude.

Seems the US Embassy is NEVER convinced that anybody who need prior visa to USA, will have a 'temporary stay' in USA, unless they are rich and have a few hundred thousand in their bank account AND own properties. :confused2: :confused2: 

As a backup, you could explore visa service assistance companies in Philippines, and let them advice to get the paper work done in Philippines, instead of in Singapore.


----------

